# Info on Win & Win Synergy limbs



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

Recently I bought some used Synergy Titanium Carbon limbs to be used as an indoor bow set-up. Shooting them they seem to be an excellent limb. They have an unusual detail in that a part of the limb has a concaved area on the face of the limb and a bulge on the back side of the limb. 

I'm interested on any information anyone can add regarding these limbs. I'm pretty sure they were Win & Win's top limb an number of years ago...

Regards,

Tom


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Tom,

If it was the set sold here on AT a week or so ago, you just beat me to those. You got a deal !! You are correct, they were W&W's top limbs at the time and known for both thier stability, and speed. One of the design features was a convex profile on the back side of the limb. If I recall correctly, they contained Titanium in the limb, and then went to carbon, or maybe it was the other way around.

Enjoy them, they are good limbs.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

*Bought somwhere else*

No I bought them from another source. Mine are 32# and I'm liking them. I shoot 36# on the fingers outdoors, so these get me 34# on the fingers with my draw. I'm working on some form and then later in the winter, very early spring I'll turn them up a bit. I'm shooting an X7 2012 29" long with NIBBS fletched with 4" shield feathers. I hope to then set this bow up with some ACE 670's and shoot locally some NFAA field.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

St8arrow, I got them for my club. =) 

They're really nice limbs, I also got a pair for my girlfriend (though she hasn't shot them yet.) 
The curved profile was kept in the first gen. XQ-1 (foam/carbon) but there was a bonding issue, so they recalled them and went back to flat. The curve allowed them to be noticeably lighter in mass weight and have a smoother draw (I think, I didn't have a chance to compare them face to face). I've always thought of it as similar to a metal tape measure, stiffer with less material.

I don't recall why they changed to just carbon from Carbon/titanium, perhaps a cost issue. *shrug* But the C/Ti version definitely came first.

-James


----------



## moxie-mike (Sep 14, 2004)

They are smoking limbs and very smooth. James, you're right with the metal tape measure analogy it also makes a very nice "sweet spot" at the end of the draw.

Win&Win have also brought the cupped cross section back for their newest limbs this year.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

They did?

I have the '07 Innos, no trace of them there, and I didn't see any mention of it with the ProAccent limbs in the catalog. That feature is something I see them only putting on their flagship model, but who knows? 
Will be a welcome return to many people, I'm sure, in any case.

I'm looking forward to taking those Synerzys for a test drive as soon as they get here...


----------



## moxie-mike (Sep 14, 2004)

They brought it back for the 08 limbs...they say "synergy flight system". Check out the catalog.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

I hope I'm wrong, but I don't think thats what they mean by "synergy flight system."

IIRC, it said that on my gen2 XQ1 limbs (flat profile), too. Never did quite figure out what they meant by that, perhaps its how they lay down the carbon or something...

James


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Sinergy Titanium Limbs were a fantastic product. My son won the 2003 World Target champs in New York with them. They have been discontinued in early 2004, but stil they have their full value today, even if now much slower than new generation limbs (those without fiberglass, like Winex, Inno Power or 900CX)
I also have noted the "sinergy system" mentioned on new Accent limbs catalog, that should refer to the curved surface of the limbs... But there is no confirmation about this, yet.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Vittorio, 
Very cool!

How much slower would you think the Synerzy limbs are than the new generation? 
If I added together all the claims of "4-6 fps faster than anything else!" I've heard, then we should be up to 300 or 400 fps by now. :wink:


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

As I have explained in THA, comparing limbs is never a matter of measuring speed, as the tuning of a specific arrow can only be achieved, within some limit, with one and only one speed. So, if the same arrow is coming out from the bow faster than before, tuning is surely different and comparison has no practical use. 
So, limbs have to be compared by relative poundage to get the same speed/tuning with the same arrow. 
In this extent, for sure Sinergy were faster than Winact Carbon, but slower than XQ1 first generation and Winex. There is a table in THA that sorts out relative speed of different generations of W&W limbs as evoltuion of their technology. 
If you then keep poundage almost constant, you will have to change arrow spine if the limbs you use are faster than before. This is surely more easily understandable. 
My son was shooting 430 ACE in 2003 at 50#, and 370 in 2007 at 50# too. The difference is obviously coming from limbs, that were Sinergy in 2003 and INNO Power and Winex in 2007. 4 years and 2 size stiffer arrows (and much more kinetic energy), this is the measurable efficiency change because of the new technologies.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Very interesting and enlightening. 
Thanks.


----------



## hammerheadpc (Mar 15, 2006)

Vittorio,
Please pardon my ignorance, but what is "THA" and where do i find it.

I own a set of medium Synerzy limbs, rated at 42 lbs, that pull 48 pounds through my clicker, with a 27" arrow.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

hammerheadpc said:


> Vittorio,
> Please pardon my ignorance, but what is "THA" and where do i find it.
> 
> I own a set of medium Synerzy limbs, rated at 42 lbs, that pull 48 pounds through my clicker, with a 27" arrow.


I'm not Vittorio, but I am pretty confident that THA refers to the book, "The Heretic Archer" written by Vittorio & Michele Frangilli.

While I haven't read it (yet) most reviews tend to put it as one of the top archery books.
I don't know if Vittorio has a preferred spot, but here is a lancaster link to the book.
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...=7535&osCsid=293f975d96acc698a81485f525f399d6


----------

